# wait time for ordering from Taurus store- UPDATE



## HankZudd (Jan 12, 2021)

placed 2 orders two weeks ago; got order # email, but cant get anyone thru email or phone
to see when they will ship (mags & front sight for .22)
they haven't charged my card, but i do want these items. thanks

Update- their callback system finally worked today; got live person on line & first order in transit, although they didn't send a tracking #; that's ok, at least i'm getting the stuff

i guess the bottom line is don't quit trying to contact them


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes, slow but they get there. I ordered a holster for my Friend for his G2C on 11/21/20. He got it 12/22/20.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Taurus CS has something to be desired...hang in there.


----------

